# Sealing a laminate floor



## martlewis (27 Nov 2008)

Hi.

I have an extension with a laminate wood floor and we've decided to make it into a bathroom (bath only) and make more space in existing bathroom which is tiny. The extension has wod laminate flooring which matches rest of house so I don't want to chenge it but I know it's not recommended for use in bathrooms.

So is there anything I can use to seal the floor against damp?

Thanks,

M.


----------



## oddsocks (27 Nov 2008)

I've not used this but a quick google search showed this ronseal product...http://www.ronseal.co.uk/products/product.jsp?id=53

When I laid a kitchen floor I did seal the joints with this - http://www.realoakfloors.co.uk/clicseal_flooring_sealer.php
(bought similar in the local Topps Tiles) - but that is only helpful if you are laying the floor.

Dave


----------



## joiner_sim (11 Dec 2008)

I would take up the floor and lay it again, running silicone along the tongues of every joint.


----------



## martlewis (12 Dec 2008)

I decided to go with the ronseal laminate floor sealer as I've got another floor thats looking worse for wear.


----------

